

The Art of Computer Programming, Volume 4A has been published - gnosis
http://www-cs-staff.stanford.edu/~uno/news.html

======
michael_dorfman
First of all, dupe.

Second: the headline is incorrect. The (hardcover edition of) Volume 4A won't
be shipping for another week (January 22th.)

Finally: Volume 4A has been available in part for quite some time now (the
first fascicles were published in 2005), and in whole for over a year (if you
put all the paperback fascicles together.) Still, the publication in hardcover
is certainly a milestone.

~~~
pohl
Putting all of your paperback fascicles together won't quite get you Volume
4A. They were beta versions and don't contain corrections that have happened
since their release.

~~~
blahedo
So a better title: "AoCP goes 1.0 later this week"?

~~~
thisrod
How about, "Knuth submits!"

------
bgrainger
A link to a pre-order page at informit.com (cheaper than Amazon) was already
posted here: <http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=2104796>

------
queensnake
"Then I will publish a ``reader's digest'' edition of Volumes 1--5, condensing
the most important material into a single book. "

\-- After he finishes vol 4, and re-revises 1-3 again, then 5, and ...
perfectionism is nice and all but, he's mortal - I hope he takes that into
account.

~~~
jackfoxy
Yeah, it would be great for most of us (his interested readers) if he just
supervised a few post-docs to grind it all out. He could easily get the
funding, but it's not his style.

I'm re-reading Volume 2, section 3 on Trees. On p.320 he makes the off-hand
remark _General methods for doing this are discussed in Chapter 8_. What a
sense of humor!

~~~
jimbokun
"Yeah, it would be great for most of us (his interested readers) if he just
supervised a few post-docs to grind it all out. He could easily get the
funding, but it's not his style."

Why should he let them have all the fun?

------
6ren
The table of contents is: [http://www.amazon.ca/Art-Computer-Programming-
Combinatorial-...](http://www.amazon.ca/Art-Computer-Programming-
Combinatorial-Algorithms/dp/toc/0201038048)

    
    
        Chapter 7: Combinatorial Searching 1
        7.1: Zeros and Ones 47
        7.2: Generating All Possibilities 281
    

There are 23 more headings in the outline for the remainder of volume 4...

------
nhooey
Does anyone know if The Art of Computer Programming will be released as an
eBook soon?

------
e40
And the link:

[http://www.amazon.com/Art-Computer-Programming-
Combinatorial...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Computer-Programming-
Combinatorial-Information/dp/0201038048/)

~~~
clyfe
And the affiliate marketing:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2109543>

~~~
xd
Clyfe is pointing out the blatant money spinner by the parent poster .. in
case you didn't see that already.

~~~
gcheong
Is there something other than just "bad form" as to why people would not want
to go through an affiliate link if the ultimate purchase price for them is the
same?

~~~
gjm11
Yes. Doing so makes it more profitable to post worthless affiliate links in
places like this, which encourages people to do so, which makes the web a
noisier place.

(Note that this is not a justification for avoiding _all_ affiliate links.)

~~~
robryan
Also it's not adding anything, very easy for us to go through to amazon and
search for the book. Might be different if the posted recommended a great book
that many hadn't heard of before that really added to the discussion, still
though it would be better just to keep them off HN.

